# Gmail and MSN Messenger



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

How do i use gmail with msn messenger?
I know someone who uses their gmail if to sign on to MSN Messenger. How do they do that?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Try this...

Go to MSN.com and click Sign In With .Net Passport. Beneath the login, it should say "Don't have a .NET Passport? Get one now." Click Get One Now.

Add your Gmail address in there, and you have a .net passport that you can sign onto MSN Messenger with.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Cheeseball81
One problem i found is that i cannot change my nickname when i log in using my Gmail id. Any way to fix that?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

You mean when you log into MSN Messenger? Meaning your Display Name?

I know for MSN Messenger 6.2, you go to Tools>Options>Personal tab.
Under 'My Display Name', you can make it whatever you want.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

Tried that.
The box where you type the nick is greyed out. Im using messenger 6.2


----------

